# extreme newbie!!



## rockjock47 (Feb 22, 2005)

i am a flight technology major at kent state university and i have just recently taken an intrest in r/c flying. ironically my friend has a trainer which he never built, the global right flyer .40t. although it had all of its components it was lacking an instruction manual. i searched the internet but all i found was the MKII model. so i e-mailed global but they responded saying that they could not help. if there is anyone that knows how i could go about locating a manual, or even has a manual i would greatly appreciate the help. thank you


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hello Rocky! :wave: 

There might be someone here who could help but this forum deals mainly with scale plastic aircraft, vacu-form and resin kits.

Sorry.


----------

